# I have a stupid QSW question!



## ROFL Rabbit (Nov 11, 2008)

Trying to move a QSW about 100 miles.


What do I need to do to dolly it? 


Or do I need a flatbed to get it here?

Any help in detail would be great - VERY new to these cars!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ROFL Rabbit said:


> Trying to move a QSW about 100 miles.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to dolly it?
> ...


If you're pulling it home on a dolly you'll have to discon and pull the drive shaft out.

steve a


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

QuantumSyncro said:


> If you're pulling it home on a dolly you'll have to discon and pull the drive shaft out.
> 
> steve a


 :sly: 

You do not have to pull the prop shaft out. Unbolt it from the rear diff and hang it up to the exhaust. Dolly would be the cheapest, flatbed would be the easiest.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

eurowner said:


> :sly:
> 
> You do not have to pull the prop shaft out. Unbolt it from the rear diff and hang it up to the exhaust. Dolly would be the cheapest, flatbed would be the easiest.


 is that really a strange idea? Best idea would be to take it out... not a great idea to trust tying it up to the body. I'd have to :sly: that, it's a little ghetto. 

OP, if you have AAA (Gold, best investment I made, 100 free miles per tow), you can request a flatbed and they'll tow it, just throw some plates on it


----------

